# La femme (l'homme) ideal(e) ?



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

Bien que je soupconne avant qu'il ne démarre que ce fil va partir en vrille  , quels  sont vos critères à propos de la personne idéale ( amant, maitresse, mari, femme, ou tout simplement ami(e)) ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Question aussi complexe que de transposer _la distinction_ en bande dessinée


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2006)

loin.


----------



## duracel (12 Mars 2006)

Rouge.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

La voix! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Rouge.



Fan de *Matrix*?


----------



## anntraxh (12 Mars 2006)

La carte bleue, le flouze, l'artiche, le pèze, le fric.
Etc.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> La carte bleue, le flouze, l'artiche, le pèze, le fric.
> Etc.


C'est ce que je voulais dire, j'habite un pays roi du secret bancaire


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

L'écoute, la comprehension, mais surtout l'écoute.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> mais surtout l'écoute.



Si t'habites avec *Lara fabian* ça ce comprend...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Si t'habites avec *Lara fabian* ça ce comprend...




Comment, mais comment peux tu dire une chose pareil,tu veux me faire cauchemarder ou quoi ?:afraid:


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

La femme ideale ? 

Ca n'existe pas. 
La preuve la mienne pete ,rote ,fume et sent la sueur apres un footing (j'devrais porté plainte contre Rexona).


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> La femme ideale ?
> 
> Ca n'existe pas.
> La preuve la mienne pete ,rote ,fume et sent la sueur apres un footing (j'devrais porté plainte contre Rexona).



C'est peut être ça la femme idéale, nature, elle même, pas comme toutes ces femmes surfaites, maquillées et coincées, jusqu'au trognon


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale ? 
[MODE MACHO]
Sais pas, pas encore trouvé de télé qui fasse la vaisselle et le ménage... ( pis qui s**e aussi ) alors  
[/MODE MACHO]

hum.... 

Nan sérieux, pour moi ya pas de femme idéale, on tombe amoureux et puis voilà...


----------



## joubichou (12 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> La femme ideale ?
> 
> Ca n'existe pas.
> La preuve la mienne pete ,rote ,fume et sent la sueur apres un footing (j'devrais porté plainte contre Rexona).


Ah ben je me sens moins seul


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

la femme idéale ? la mienne
l'homme idéal ? moi.

Tout est dit, on peut fermer le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

L'homme idéal ?

Bah...

L'un dans l'autre, tous se valent.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal ?
> 
> Bah...
> 
> L'un dans l'autre, tous se valent.



Tu as piqué ça à Jacques Chazot ???


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal ?
> 
> Bah...
> 
> L'un dans l'autre, tous se valent.


Un peu comme les femmes, qui sont toutes sympas au fond...


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

la femme idéale ?  
je sais pas, suis prêt à leur passer tellement de choses, je ne suis pas objectif.... :love: 

l'homme idéal ? :mouais: 
une idée _mesdames_ ?   _(y'a que des mecs sur ce fil !!....)_ :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la femme idéale ?
> je sais pas, suis prêt à leur passer tellement de choses, je ne suis pas objectif.... :love:
> 
> l'homme idéal ? :mouais:
> une idée _mesdames_ ?   _(y'a que des mecs sur ce fil !!....)_ :rateau:



Va savoir...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Olivia Ruiz_ à poil._


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Olivia Ruiz_ à poil._


moi aussi je peux faire une liste !!..... 
 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

un avis de femme alors Thirum :
chacun est l'homme ou la femme idéale de l'autre il me semble... sinon il y aurait peu de couples...question de feeling... la beauté physique on s'en lasse, mais pas la beauté de l'âme...
Autre chose aussi, ne pas se sentir propriétaire de qq, ne pas lui mettre de bride autour du cou, lui laisser son indépendance, le laisser être lui-même, et vice-versa  
je suis et resterai malgré toutes les embûches passées une idéaliste romantique, rester amer ne sert à rien, enfin c'est mon opinion personnelle


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale :

Elle est abordable comme un PC, foutue comme Linux, distinguée comme un MAC !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un avis de femme alors Thirum :
> chacun est l'homme ou la femme idéale de l'autre il me semble... sinon il y aurait peu de couples...question de feeling... la beauté physique on s'en lasse, mais pas la beauté de l'âme...
> Autre chose aussi, ne pas se sentir propriétaire de qq, ne pas lui mettre de bride autour du cou, lui laisser son indépendance, le laisser être lui-même, et vice-versa
> je suis et resterai malgré toutes les embûches passées une idéaliste romantique, rester amer ne sert à rien, enfin c'est mon opinion personnelle


Julie tu est libre ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Azz, tu cherches pas un macbook plutôt


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

lol !! j'adore ! bien vu , tu te rapproches de la femme ideale !


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

http://meetic.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> http://meetic.fr/



connaisseur à ce que je vois


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale? ... petite femme à la tête plate

Petite ... pour ce que vous savez
Tête plate .... pour pouvoir posez sa bière pendant ce temps 


   .... ok je sors   ...


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La femme idéale? ... petite femme à la tête plate
> 
> Petite ... pour ce que vous savez
> Tête plate .... pour pouvoir posez sa bière pendant ce temps
> ...




lol !!  il faut l'avoir plate aussi alors !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> lol !!  il faut l'avoir plate aussi alors !




ou pas du tout...trop imbibé...y'a un dicton qui dit un peu d'alcool.....q....folle.....trop d'alcool....q...molle :rose:


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

ben moi je boit pas d'alcool....  lol


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> http://meetic.fr/




Pas de pub merci...


----------



## iota (12 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> y'a un dicton qui dit un peu d'alcool.....q....folle.....trop d'alcool....q...molle :rose:


Faut boucher les trous c'est ça ? 

:rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

la faudra pas boire trop d'alcool !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme les femmes, qui sont toutes sympas au fond...



Pour ça que j'en ai jamais trouvé une de sympa...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale, la femme idéale vous ne pensez qu'a ça  ...et l'homme ideal c'est quoi pour vous hein ?

C'est vous, c'est toi , c'est lui ?...Non c'est moi


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je boit pas d'alcool....  lol


Tu as tort car un autre dicton dit :
Plein d'alcool  b..te au col ..... pas d'alcool b..te au sol


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> La femme idéale, la femme idéale vous ne pensez qu'a ça  ...et l'homme ideal c'est quoi pour vous hein ?
> 
> C'est vous, c'est toi , c'est lui ?...Non c'est moi


Qu'est ce qu'un homme ideal finallement? 

Un bon vibro-masseur avec un gros portefeuillle .....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort car un autre dicton dit :
> Plein d'alcool  b..te au col ..... pas d'alcool b..te au sol



Tu parles, quand je buvais moi elle était au sous-sol


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles, quand je buvais moi elle était au sous-sol


Fallait faire comme moi ..... la position du Kamasutra dite du poirier


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort car un autre dicton dit :
> Plein d'alcool  b..te au col ..... pas d'alcool b..te au sol



d'accord avec toi b...te au sol, mais ...au repos !!


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

bon moi j'arrete la parce que l'on s'eloigne vachement de l'homme ideal la !!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait faire comme moi ..... la position du Kamasutra dite du poirier


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> d'accord avec toi b...te au sol, mais ...au repos !!


Ouais ... en passant par l'épaule!  ...


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

lol ! a ce niveau faut aller au zoo avec une  femelle elephant !!

bon j'ai dit que j'arretais !


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

oupss


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Bien que je soupconne avant qu'il ne démarre que ce fil va partir en vrille  , quels  sont vos critères à propos de la personne idéale ( amant, maitresse, mari, femme, ou tout simplement ami(e)) ?



Se poser cette question c'est déjà aller au devant des problèmes


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Se poser cette question c'est déjà aller au devant des problèmes



Pas de soucis, cela ne me dérange pas  ...*MAIS MDRE ILS NE POURRAIENT PAS UN PEU RESTER DANS LE SUJET*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> *MAIS MDRE ILS NE POURRAIENT PAS UN PEU RESTER DANS LE SUJET*


C'est-à-dire ? Homme ou femme ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Heuuuuuu... Monique Béluche? ... :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est-à-dire ? Homme ou femme ?



Peu importe, le sujet concerne les gens en général. 
Mais je répète, je m'en fous déviez à votre gré


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Mais je répète, je m'en fous déviez à votre gré



Des viés?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Ou ça ?

Appelez le doc !!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Des viés?



Non des éviers


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Non des éviers


Sans rire, tu t'attends à quoi comme réponse ? C'est la beauté intérieure qui compte ? Ce genre de foutaises qu'on se répète entre soi pour se consoler d'être aussi moches que 95% de la population ?
L'homme idéal c'est celui que j'aime et qui m'aime, point. Le reste, c'est de la littérature ferroviaire.


----------



## wolverine (12 Mars 2006)

je preferais l'ancienne deviation !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

L'homme idéal c'est mon colloc : là il va m'acheter des bières.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le reste, c'est de la littérature ferroviaire.


Tchou tchou


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal c'est mon colloc : là il va m'acheter des bières.


Donc il t'aime et tu l'aimes, c'est bien ce que je disais. CQFD.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, tu t'attends à quoi comme réponse ?



Ho, tu t'égares là, j'attend rien du tout moi, vous avez envie d'en parler c'est bien, sinon je m'en tamponne le coquillard. 
Du reste tes opinipions ne concernent que toi, peut être que d'autres personnes pensent différement, t'es pas seul au monde tu sais.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Du reste tes opinipions ne concernent que toi, peut être que d'autres personnes pensent différement, t'es pas seul au monde tu sais.


Je sais. Je ne m'en remets toujours pas.


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2006)

http://www.chambre69.com/pub_vrp.htm
l'homme idéal vu par des publicitaires...perso, je n'aime pas du tout la pub, mais là, ça me fait bien marrer !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> http://www.chambre69.com/pub_vrp.htm
> l'homme idéal vu par des publicitaires...perso, je n'aime pas du tout la pub, mais là, ça me fait bien marrer !


Y'a même une version spéciale Amok !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a même une version spéciale Amok !


Ça c'est vache, enfin j'dis ça comme ça 

Mais quand même


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> http://www.chambre69.com/pub_vrp.htm
> l'homme idéal vu par des publicitaires...perso, je n'aime pas du tout la pub, mais là, ça me fait bien marrer !


c'est ce que je disais tout àl'heure
Qu'est ce qu'un homme ideal aux yeux d'une femme finallement? 

Un bon vibro-masseur avec un gros portefeuillle .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je disais tout àl'heure
> Qu'est ce qu'un homme ideal finallement?
> 
> Un bon vibro-masseur avec un gros portefeuillle .....



D'actions donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai bien ma petite idée à ce sujet, mais je vais pas la donner ce serait trop facile.
 Vous voulez la réponse ? ben débrouillez-vous ... moi j'me suis débrouillée toute seule personne n'est venu me dire ...tu vois ma p'tite Lorna ... l'homme idéal ... c'est ça !

faut tout leur dire pffff :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai bien ma petite idée à ce sujet, mais je vais pas la donner ce serait trop facile.
> Vous voulez la réponse ? ben débrouillez-vous ... moi j'me suis débrouillée toute seule personne n'est venu me dire ...tu vois ma p'tite Lorna ... l'homme idéal ... c'est ça !
> 
> faut tout leur dire pffff :hein:


Oui ben, en l'occurrence, c'est surtout celui qui a bien voulu. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben, en l'occurrence, c'est surtout celui qui a bien voulu. :love:



T'es fou ?

Elle est mega bonne lorna... en plus elle ****** et puis elle ****** et elle te ******** sans que tu puisses ********* et avant tu n'aies ********* elle te *********** tout en te mettant un ****** dans le ****** et le tout en chantant la marseillaise...

Alors t'as qu'à voir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou ?
> 
> Elle est mega bonne lorna... en plus elle ****** et puis elle ****** et elle te ******** sans que tu puisses ********* et avant tu n'aies ********* elle te *********** tout en te mettant un ****** dans le ****** et chantant la marseillaise...
> 
> Alors t'as qu'à voir...



On croirait lire un commentaire sur pre**ma  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Et le premier qui parle d'oeil de verre je l'esprofonde !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou ?
> 
> Elle est mega bonne lorna... en plus elle ****** et puis elle ****** et elle te ******** sans que tu puisses ********* et avant tu n'aies ********* elle te *********** tout en te mettant un ****** dans le ****** et le tout en chantant la marseillaise...
> 
> Alors t'as qu'à voir...


ben ouais mais c'est pas tout de le trouver l'homme idéal ...faut le garder aussi :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou ?
> 
> Elle est mega bonne lorna... en plus elle ****** et puis elle ****** et elle te ******** sans que tu puisses ********* et avant tu n'aies ********* elle te *********** tout en te mettant un ****** dans le ****** et le tout en chantant la marseillaise...
> 
> Alors t'as qu'à voir...


Bien parlé ... quand je te lis je suis dans les étoiles ....


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais mais c'est pas tout de le trouver l'homme idéal ...faut le garder aussi :love:



Hum...

Coquine du voisin va... !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> Coquine du voisin va... !



Là mon cher je ne peux me permettre de répondre, je crois que ça deviendrait trop ... :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Je vais tenter de relèver le débat  

L'idéal de la femme c'est de trouver l'homme idéal ... celui de l'homme c'est de trouver une femme qui n'a pas d'idéal


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter de relèver le débat
> 
> L'idéal de la femme c'est de trouver l'homme idéal ... celui de l'homme c'est de trouver une femme qui n'a pas d'idéal



Bien essayé.

Une autre idée ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien essayé.
> 
> Une autre idée ?


L'idéal de l'idéal c'est qu'une femme ne rencontre jamais un homme idéal ou le pire du pire c'est qu'un homme rencontre une femme qui a un idéal d'homme

c'est mieux là?  


.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Et bien moi je rêve que toutes les femmes rencontrent des hommes idéaux

Pour ma femme c'est trop tard ..


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

Ça n'existe pas.

Mais vous le saviez.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'actions donc ?


Une affaire de bourses en effet ..


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'existe pas.
> 
> Mais vous le saviez.


Ouais ... mais elle a réussi à me le faire croire ... voilà le hic


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... mais elle a réussi à me le faire croire ... voilà le hic



Ne te serais-tu pas plutôt laissé convaincre ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne te serais-tu pas plutôt laissé convaincre ?


Avec les arguments qu'elle m'a présenté je ne pouvais que l'être  ..


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avec les arguments qu'elle m'a présenté je ne pouvais que l'être  ..


Peux-tu nous montrer les arguments, qu'on se fasse une idée ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu nous montrer les arguments, qu'on se fasse une idée ?







 ....


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ....



 

Voilà des arguments auxquels nul ne pourrait rester insensible...
En comme disait Julie007 : c'est la beauté du coeur qui compte... c'est surtout sur la première image qu'on s'en rend le meux compte


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà des arguments auxquels nul ne pourrait rester insensible...


Si!! ... il y a un qui restera, j'en suis persuadé, insensible à tous ces arguments ... un homme qui a dit adieu à ces démons  ..... Sonnyboy


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

Quoi il entre dans les ordres ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En comme disait Julie007 : c'est la beauté du coeur qui compte...



Le coeur est le centre de la vie ... le postérieur son essence


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Quoi il entre dans les ordres ?


Nan .. c'est l'ordre qui est entré en lui ...


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nan .. c'est l'ordre qui est entré en lui ...


Il est entré dans la gendarmerie ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il est entré dans la gendarmerie ?


En tout cas s'il y est entré c'est sans sa matraque ..


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ....



OK, OK, le cul, le reste, puis la beauté de l'âme... ben beau, ben beau... mais le quotidien, qu'en faites vous?

Reste-t-il un peu d'idéal dans le quotidien?

Selon moi, c'est impossible. Entre deux torchings, deux omelettes, le téléphone, les e.mails... la tv pourrie, les mioufs à coucher en criant, la mère, la belle-mère, les jouets à ramasser, le linge à laver, et la vaisselle à essuyer...

Idéal? Ça n'exsite pas, je le répète. C'est le quotidien plate à mort qui le tue. Enfin, ce qu'on croyait être l'idéal.


----------



## iota (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale... ne serait-ce pas celle qui a toujours un tube d'aspirines sur elle ?  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

y'a qu'à voir les photos envoyées  çà résume bien le fait que cela n'existe point...
pas connectés au même endroit si je puis dire


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> OK, OK, le cul, le reste, puis la beauté de l'âme... ben beau, ben beau... mais le quotidien, qu'en faites vous?
> 
> Reste-t-il un peu d'idéal dans le quotidien?
> 
> ...


Rassures-toi nous sommes tous logés à la même enseigne ... aussi bien les hommes que les femmes
Les belles émotions des débuts se sont petit à petit transformées en habitudes et automatismes
Nous dormons , nous nous levons ensemble ... mais ensuite nos occupations respectives nous éloignent inévitablement l'un de l'autre mais faut-il le prendre pour cela comme un échec?
Nonnnnnn! .. en vieillissant seuls restent la tendresse et le respect envers l'autre .. un regard,un mot suffit pour se comprendre et cela suffit bien souvent
On essaye de partager un maximun de choses ensemble mais cela n'est pas toujours possible ... il nous faut laisser l'autre vivre ses hobbys et ses passions sans y interférer ... c'est le secret de la réussite je pense ... vivre ensemble physiquement tout en vivant séparés mentalement

Au diable la lassitude .. il y a tant de choses qui nous rapprochent tant : les souvenirs ... les enfants ... les tâches ménagères .. les courses ... les sorties ... les restos ... les vacances ... les amis ...

Et cela soude les coeurs sans aucun doute
C'est mon avis


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La femme idéale... ne serait-ce pas celle qui a toujours un tube d'aspirines sur elle ?  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota


L'homme idéal ... ne serait-il pas celui qui a toujours un journal sur lui?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:love:


----------



## rubren (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> quels  sont vos critères à propos de la personne idéale ?



Quoi ça existe.....  :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Rassures-toi nous sommes tous logés à la même enseigne ... aussi bien les hommes que les femmes
> Les belles émotions des débuts se sont petit à petit transformées en habitudes et automatismes
> Nous dormons , nous nous levons ensemble ... mais ensuite nos occupations respectives nous éloignent inévitablement l'un de l'autre mais faut-il le prendre pour cela comme un échec?
> Nonnnnnn! .. en vieillissant seuls restent la tendresse et le respect envers l'autre .. un regard,un mot suffit pour se comprendre et cela suffit bien souvent
> ...



C'est bien beau, Jo, tout ça. Ouep, la lassitude, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace pour faire mourir le couple, si idéal fut-il. Rester amoureux, "malgré tout", c'est notre désir le plus profond.

Pourtant... même à 60 ans, et même plus... le cul, c'est quand même ce qui soude le couple?

Sinon, s'il ne "restent la tendresse et le respect envers l'autre", beaucoup vont être tenté par la voisine... synonyme de rapide séparation. Enfin... je parle d'une vulgaire moyenne 

Donc, l'idéal, ce serait de s'en passer, avec les années? Et d'y trouver encore son compte?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> quels  sont vos critères à propos de la personne idéale?





			
				rubren a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ça existe.....  :love:



Oui .... Il y en a un(e) derrière chaque miroir  ...  

.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau, Jo, tout ça. Ouep, la lassitude, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace pour faire mourir le couple, si idéal fut-il. Rester amoureux, "malgré tout", c'est notre désir le plus profond.
> 
> Pourtant... même à 60 ans, et même plus... le cul, c'est quand même ce qui soude le couple?
> 
> ...


C'est difficile de parler de sexe en le généralisant à tous
La libido de chacun dépend de l'approche qu'il a eu du sexe durant toute sa vie .... certains le considère comme un péché ... d'autres comme une normalité ... certains la perde dès leur quarantaine ... d'autres la garde au delà de leur 3eme âge ... certains le trouve inutile ... d'autres indispensable

Bref le couple doit rapidement définir ,ensemble, l'approche à donner au sexe dans leur futur ... avant même de se lancer dans le mariage ... sinon c'est les "voisins" qui risquent d'en profiter le plus


----------



## ithibautG5 (12 Mars 2006)

La femme idéal, n'existe pas je n'ai pas la prétention de la dessiner si même de l'exquiser mais pour moi c'est une femme simple qui ne cherche pas a compliqué les choses, une femme sur qui je peux compter, qui m'aime avec qui je partage de bons moments, et surtout qui soit mon âme soeur.

D'ailleurs je l'ai trouvé  et avec elle je suis l'homme le heureux du monde :love:


----------



## bens (13 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La femme idéale... ne serait-ce pas celle qui a toujours un tube d'aspirines sur elle ?  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



_le paracétamol et l'ibuprofène, ça marche aussi ??!?_  

_bon, ben alors,_ 

c'est moiiiii, je suis la femme idéale !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a même une version spéciale Amok !



:rose:
J'ai fait ca pour de l'argent... A l'époque j'étais jeune et innocent !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Citation:
Posté par iota
La femme idéale... ne serait-ce pas celle qui a toujours un tube d'aspirines sur elle ?   

@+
iota

prévoyante en tous cas....çà évite la fameuse migraine du soir   




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal ... ne serait-il pas celui qui a toujours un journal sur lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolverine (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> J'ai fait ca pour de l'argent... A l'époque j'étais jeune et innocent !


Oui, à l'époque tu étais *encore* jeune.


----------



## iota (13 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> prévoyante en tous cas....çà évite la fameuse migraine du soir


Oui, c'est un peu ça l'idée...  

@+
iota


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Bande d'alambics à névroses!


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'alambics à névroses!




T'as raison. Idealiser son partenaire, c'est acheter un ticket aller-simple pour la névrose et/ou le célibat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile de parler de sexe en le généralisant à tous
> La libido de chacun dépend de l'approche qu'il a eu du sexe durant toute sa vie .... certains le considère comme un péché ... d'autres comme une normalité ... certains la perde dès leur quarantaine ... d'autres la garde au delà de leur 3eme âge ... certains le trouve inutile ... d'autres indispensable
> 
> Bref le couple doit rapidement définir ,ensemble, l'approche à donner au sexe dans leur futur ... avant même de se lancer dans le mariage ... sinon c'est les "voisins" qui risquent d'en profiter le plus



J'avoue que ta formulation m'a faite rire (_certains le perdent dès la quarantaine_ ). Pour ce qui est de définir l'approche... Tu parles d'un calendrier, de certaines postures du kamasutra à envisager jusqu'à un certain âge suivant les possibilités de souplesse ?  Cette volonté de planifier évite-t-elle forcément les désastres ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de définir l'approche... Tu parles d'un calendrier, de certaines postures du kamasutra à envisager jusqu'à un certain âge suivant les possibilités de souplesse ?  Cette volonté de planifier évite-t-elle forcément les déstastres ?



En effet c'est drôle, ça.
Il faudrait mettre au point un calendrier, avec un cahier des charges, les tenues que chacun préfère, et puis savoir avant s'il faut faire couler un bain ou pas, se jeter l'un sur l'autre ou être patient, selon le jour de la semaine, l'âge, le poids, le signe astrologique, la couleur des chaussettes...
Ca éviterait toute rupture, bien sûr.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca éviterait toute rupture, bien sûr.



C'est pas prouvé scientifiquement...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas prouvé scientifiquement...


Sans dec?


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que ta formulation m'a faite rire (_certains le perdent dès la quarantaine_ ). Pour ce qui est de définir l'approche... Tu parles d'un calendrier, de certaines postures du kamasutra à envisager jusqu'à un certain âge suivant les possibilités de souplesse ?  Cette volonté de planifier évite-t-elle forcément les désastres ?



Tiens, j'avais lu différemment, non pas comme un cahier de charge (métaphore ridicule, on le reconnais), mais plutôt, comme une suite d'événements de nos vies qui nous rapporche, nous distancie de notre propre corps et de celui de l'amoureux. 

Ben oui, ça bouge le désir. Et aussi, l'image (car c'est une image?) de l'idéal choisi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)




----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2006)

C'est pas une question de calendrier, le cul, c'est une question d'accord, de communion. s'il faut l'envisager à deux, c'est pas pour le plannifier, mais pour être lucide.
La plupart des couples se forgent sur une période relativement courte, de quelques mois, pendant lesquels, quels que soient la "qualité" des rapports, toute partie de sexe apparaît comme un évènement paradisique.
Si, passée cette période euphorique, une harmonie sexuelle s'installe et survit, c'est merveilleux. Mais c'est à peu près aussi fréquent que l'arrivée à l'heure d'un bus marseillais.
Or comme le cul est aussi indispensable au couple que la vodka au Bloody Mary, il serait temps que nos contemporains abordent la question de face, plutôt que de se contenter de levrettes hebdomadaires muettes. Les psys perdront des parts de marchés. Mais tant pis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Or comme le cul est aussi indispensable au couple que la vodka au Bloody Mary, il serait temps que nos contemporains abordent la question de face, plutôt que de se contenter de levrettes hebdomadaires muettes.


Si j'ai bien compris, tu recommandes la position du missionnaire... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, tu recommandes la position du missionnaire... :mouais:



Ne me dis pas que tu ne connais que ces deux alternatives... 

Pour revenir à la levrette, j'en connais au moins deux variantes :
- celle qui permet de sussurrer des mots doux à l'oreille de l'autre
- celle qui permet de penser à autre chose sans se faire remarquer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des couples se forgent sur une période relativement courte, de quelques mois, pendant lesquels, quels que soient la "qualité" des rapports, toute partie de sexe apparaît comme un évènement paradisique.



Non ?!  La chimie c'est terrible tout de même  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les psys perdront des parts de marchés. Mais tant pis.



Les avocats aussi remarque


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une question de calendrier, le cul, c'est une question d'accord, de communion. s'il faut l'envisager à deux, c'est pas pour le plannifier, mais pour être lucide.
> La plupart des couples se forgent sur une période relativement courte, de quelques mois, pendant lesquels, quels que soient la "qualité" des rapports, toute partie de sexe apparaît comme un évènement paradisique.
> Si, passée cette période euphorique, une harmonie sexuelle s'installe et survit, c'est merveilleux. Mais c'est à peu près aussi fréquent que l'arrivée à l'heure d'un bus marseillais.
> Or comme le cul est aussi indispensable au couple que la vodka au Bloody Mary, il serait temps que nos contemporains abordent la question de face, plutôt que de se contenter de levrettes hebdomadaires muettes. Les psys perdront des parts de marchés. Mais tant pis.




pour le coup, me prendre un cul en pleine poire:afraid::afraid:

Y a pas que ça dans la vie, mais ça compte:rose:

Le couple se contruit, tout comme l'amitié. On peut ne pas être d'accord, l'important est d'être bien ensemble. Le reste...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu ne connais que ces deux alternatives...



Ben si. :love:

Avant que j'oublie... Les alternatives sont rarement plus de deux.


----------



## Nobody (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En effet c'est drôle, ça.
> Il faudrait mettre au point un calendrier, avec un cahier des charges



Hé oui... Quand on pense que même les cahiers des charges...

  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si, passée cette période euphorique, une harmonie sexuelle s'installe et survit, c'est merveilleux. Mais c'est à peu près aussi fréquent que l'arrivée à l'heure d'un bus marseillais.



... Ça pourrait être désespérant, tant ça peut paraître inéluctable ; mais ça en devient presque rassurant... Je parle des bus, bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

je crois que je vais signer une décharge. Vivre en couple après réponse à une RFQ? Gasp!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si, passée cette période euphorique, une harmonie sexuelle s'installe et survit, c'est merveilleux. Mais c'est à peu près aussi fréquent que l'arrivée à l'heure d'un bus marseillais.
> 
> je te trouve bien amer et pessimiste sur la fréquence  étonner et surprendre l'autre çà se fait à deux un petit peu chaque jour il me semble, sinon pourquoi rester ensemble? Si çà ne marche pas, faire semblant çà sert à quoi? à cause du mariage? des biens matériels? des enfants? foutaise...moi je préfère partir dans ce cas et sauver ma peau...les enfants préfèrent voir une mère épanouie qu'une mère malheureuse...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> rezba a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avant que j'oublie... Les alternatives sont rarement plus de deux.



Euh ! moi, j'aurais tendance à penser qu'il n'y en a même qu'une, d'alternative : deux cas mais une alternative, non ?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

_MP: C'est la pleine lune demain ? Je vais aller hululer sous la lune _


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

...pour répondre à la question du départ...

..perso voici la découverte que j'ai pu faire en matière d'idéal....

"regarde la poutre dans ton oeil avant de voir la paille du voisin"...

en gros : n'étant pas parfait je me vois mal établir des critères d'une quelconque sélection...(en dehors des trucs inévitables liés à mon cerveau reptilien et aux diverses influences socioculturoéducatives.....)

...mais j'aime bien les blondes à forte poitrine  :love: ..;avec des fesss d'enfer !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _MP: C'est la pleine lune demain ? Je vais aller hululer sous la lune _


Hulule toujours, tu m'intéresses...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> JULIE007 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hulule toujours, tu m'intéresses...



Tu ne sauras rien  _(bon, je sors...)_


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi, j'aurais tendance à penser qu'il n'y en a même qu'une, d'alternative : deux cas mais une alternative, non ?



Absolument.
Mais là, c'était un cas spécial, une exception.


Faites pas ch.... c'est une journée chiffres au boulot, j'ai le droit de perdre quelques lettres.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

Un psycho avait reçu une adolescente et au terme de l'interview il lui avait dit:

- Mademoiselle, bravo , vous avez résumé en une seule phrase ce que des dizaines de psy n'ont pas réussi à dire à travers les centaines de pages de leur bouquin!

Et cette phrase toute simple était celle-ci:
- si nous nous entendons bien dans la vie nous nous nous entendrons bien au lit 

Tous ceux qui croient à l'inverse finissent à coup sûr droits dans le mur


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Mars 2006)

> si nous nous entendons bien dans la vie nous nous nous entendrons bien au lit



Jo, tu es certain que tu n'as pas interchangé le phrase? Parce qu'avant de savoir qu'on s'entend bien, il faut quand même se lorgner, se jauger, s'espérer... :rose: 

Enfin, imaginer quoi! 

Après, on jase un peu de tout, de rien...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Jo, tu es certain que tu n'as pas interchangé le phrase? Parce qu'avant de savoir qu'on s'entend bien, il faut quand même se lorgner, se jauger, s'espérer... :rose:
> Enfin, imaginer quoi!
> Après, on jase un peu de tout, de rien...


Non surement pas une inversion!

Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille avec un cul superbe et super canon au lit D ) mais qui est super chiante dans la vie ,contrarainte, agressive, grincheuse ... tu auras quoi? :
De temps en temps des instants de plaisir physique intense mais des jours et des jours de souffrances morales 

Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille avec un cul normal et normale au lit D ) mais qui est super aimable dans la vie , souriante, attentionnée, pleine de gentillesse ... tu auras quoi? :
De temps en temps de tendres instants de plaisir remplis de douceur et des jours et des jours de paix morale  et de joies partagées 

Je te laisse deviner laquelle des situations conduira à l'échec assuré



.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non surement pas une inversion!
> 
> Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille avec un cul superbe et super canon au lit [&#8230;]
> Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille avec un cul normal et normale au lit [&#8230;]
> ...



La deuxième histoire finira mal à n'en point douter.

Indépendamment du fait que la première est plus "canon" que l'autre elle a 1 énorme avantage : elle est chiante. Et que demander de plus à une fille que d'être "chiante", exigeante ? 
Hein ?

La momolle toute gentille, on aura vite fait de l'oublier avec son caddie à la sortie de Auchan et on sautera sur la première occasion venue pour mettre un peu de piment dans la fondue fadasse de son couple...

Non, je veux de la belle plante mais avec du caractère !


----------



## wolverine (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non surement pas une inversion!
> 
> Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille avec un cul superbe et super canon au lit D ) mais qui est super chiante dans la vie ,contrarainte, agressive, grincheuse ... tu auras quoi? :
> De temps en temps des instants de plaisir physique intense mais des jours et des jours de souffrances morales
> ...



c'est pas evident la !! voyons voir .....heu celle qui est normale elle a des gros seins ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

l'hoôôômme ideale?  

pas un superman et encore moins un bioman     


l' homme ideal c'est un mec normal, 
avec des defauts (pas trop quand meme :rateau: ) et 
des qualités (pas trop non plus, risque de convoitise  : )



plus facile de gagner au loto non ?


----------



## wolverine (13 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> l'hoôôômme ideale?
> 
> pas un superman et encore moins un bioman
> 
> ...



lol ! surement !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas evident la !! voyons voir .....heu celle qui est normale elle a des gros seins ou pas ?


Oui avec des seins de bakelite qui s'agitent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... elle ne se nourrit pas aux céréales bio et surtout elle ne te les impose pas non plus


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> La deuxième histoire finira mal à n'en point douter.
> 
> Indépendamment du fait que la première est plus "canon" que l'autre elle a 1 énorme avantage : elle est chiante. Et que demander de plus à une fille que d'être "chiante", exigeante ?
> Hein ?
> ...


Oooooooohhhhhhh   la mauvaise foi!!    .... sûrment pas marié toi   



.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> l'hoôôômme ideale?
> 
> pas un superman et encore moins un bioman
> 
> ...


Pfff.
Même ça.
T'es trop gentil, c'est trop facile, tu fais des efforts au quotidien, tu lasses...
T'arrêtes de faire des efforts, tu fais ton *******, elle va te courir après, mais jusqu'à un certain point seulement.

Tout n'est qu'histoire de point de rupture, toujours, dans un sens ou dans l'autre.
C'est passionnant parfois, fatigant souvent.
...
Mais c'est toujours un beau merdier.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

la femme idéal c'est moi, malheureusement je suis née mec


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la femme idéal c'est moi, malheureusement je suis née mec


Pareil.
Si j'étais une femme je serais tellement compréhensive...
Mais je ne suis qu'un homme et je n'ai rien à comprendre...

J'ai plutôt à supporter.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la femme idéal c'est moi, malheureusement je suis née mec


et inversement ?.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> l' homme ideal c'est un mec normal



Tout à fait moi! Je suis désolant de normalité...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ll' homme ideal c'est un mec normal


Oui ... car l'idéal d'un mec normal c'est d'être un homme idéal  .....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal d'un mec normal c'est d'être un homme idéal  .....


On se la mord un peu, là ; non?


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On se la mord un peu, là ; non?


Tu y arrives toi ? ...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On se la mord un peu, là ; non?


Ah les fantasmes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Suputat nec mergitur


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Suputat nec mergitur


:afraid:  ... à tes souhaits


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On se la mord un peu, là ; non?


Nooooooooon, non non, ça avance bien, là, ça avance...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non surement pas une inversion!
> 
> Imaginons que tu rencontres une fille  ...
> 
> .



Ouais mais dans ce cas parlons aussi de :
La fille super canon avec un cul canon mais .. boaf au lit.
La fille normale, avec un cul normal pas un boudin mais presque mais super bonne au lit.
La fille super chiante, exigeante, lunatique, égoïste, hystérique, exaspérante ...
La fille attentionnée, d'humeur égale plutôt positive, joyeuse et bien dans sa peau.
La fille attentionnée mais parfois chiante.
La souriante mais parfois hystérique.
La fille qui baise.
Celle qui aime.
La fille qui t'aime.
Celle qui s'aime.
...

Seulement le cul c'est à deux ... et l'amour aussi (oui bon moi je parle de ce que je connais ), donc ça se passe à deux...
Alors la fille canon avec le cul canon qui soit super bonne au lit ou nulle pourra sans doute faire le bonheur d'un homme, canon ou pas canon, avec un joli cul ou pas super bon au lit ou pas ...
etc, etc ...


Comme l'a si bien dit DocEvil 
_" L'homme idéal c'est celui que j'aime et qui m'aime, point. Le reste, c'est de la littérature ferroviaire."

_L'idéal peut être éphémère ..mais s'il dure que demander de plus ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pfff.
> Même ça.
> T'es trop gentil, c'est trop facile, tu fais des efforts au quotidien, tu lasses...
> T'arrêtes de faire des efforts, tu fais ton *******, elle va te courir après, mais jusqu'à un certain point seulement.



Et en cessant de composer ?


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais dans ce cas parlons aussi de :
> La fille super canon avec un cul canon mais .. boaf au lit.
> La fille normale, avec un cul normal pas un boudin mais presque mais super bonne au lit.
> La fille super chiante, exigeante, lunatique, égoïste, hystérique, exaspérante ...
> ...



Le sexe et toi vous ne faites pas deux en tout cas ... c'est sûr!  ...  


.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et en cessant de composer ?


En gros ça revient au même.


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

soyons chiante (mais pas trop)
bonne au lit (ou ailleurs) mais pas trop
...



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> que demander de plus à une fille que d'être "chiante", exigeante ?
> Hein ? Non, je veux de la belle plante mais avec du caractère !


:love: mais c'est moi ça ! Je suis femme idéale


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe et toi vous ne faites pas deux en tout cas ... c'est sûr!  ...
> 
> 
> .





maintenant je vais au lit contente :

lorna est frigide !!!!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> soyons chiante (mais pas trop)
> bonne au lit (ou ailleurs) mais pas trop
> ...
> :love: mais c'est moi ça ! Je suis femme idéale


Ton n° de téléphone?


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

La fille idéale n'existe pas.
C'est juste une projection de nos fantasmes.
On applique un moule à la personne aimée sans voir les qualités et les défauts qui font qu'une personne est unique.

Le prince sur son cheval blanc n'existe que dans les contes pour enfant, ce sont les défauts des gens qui les rendent touchants et humains.


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ton n° de téléphone?


 
ah nan, désolée...
je peux pas... 
(être chiante, c'est aussi savoir se faire désirer... tester l'autre    )


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> La fille idéale n'existe pas.
> C'est juste une projection de nos fantasmes.
> On applique un moule à la personne aimée sans voir les qualités et les défauts qui font qu'une personne est unique.
> 
> Le prince sur son cheval blanc n'existe que dans les contes pour enfant, ce sont les défauts des gens qui les rendent touchants et humains.


Simple et lucide à la fois ... Bravo Piro


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> La fille idéale n'existe pas.
> C'est juste une projection de nos fantasmes.
> On applique un moule à la personne aimée sans voir les qualités et les défauts qui font qu'une personne est unique.



alors arrive la désillusion...
il faut savoir rester lucide, et conscient de celà pour éviter d'en vouloir à l'autre de nous décevoir...


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> alors arrive la désillusion...
> il faut savoir rester lucide, et conscient de celà pour éviter d'en vouloir à l'autre de nous décevoir...



la désillusion ça résume bien mon état actuel d'ailleurs.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah nan, désolée...
> je peux pas...
> (être chiante, c'est aussi savoir se faire désirer... tester l'autre&#8230;    )


Pfffffffff .... les hommes sont des C..s ... pourquoi lrecherchent-ils la femme idéale alors qu'il pourrait vivre heureux comme moi auprès d'une simple femme comme celle-ci


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la désillusion ça résume bien mon état actuel d'ailleurs.



bon courrage, alors...


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> bon courrage, alors...



on s'habitue à tout même à la solitude.
c'est pas mortel parait'il, c'est juste mauvais pour la santé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

>




J'allais le dire.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooohhhhhhh   la mauvaise foi!!    .... sûrement pas marié toi
> .


Eh ben, non, justement : je ne suis pas marié mais nous vivons ensemble depuis plus de 15 ans...


et si tu veux savvoir : elle est belle et c'est un bon plan  juste chiante comme il faut


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff .... les hommes sont des C..s ... pourquoi lrecherchent-ils la femme idéale alors qu'il pourrait vivre heureux comme moi auprès d'une simple femme comme celle-ci


 
ouais, c'est sur, tout les hommes sont des cons (alors que les femmes&#8230  :
ETRE UNE FEMME (Guérilla Poubelle)
_J'aurais voulu être une fleur
Pour me faire arracher.
J'aurais voulu être ma s&#339;ur
Elle est plus raffinée.
J'aurais voulu être vendeuse
Dans un marché aux puces.
J'aurais voulu être chanteuse
Mais pas dans superbus.

J'préfère être conne plutôt qu'être con.
Même si les hommes font croire qu'ils sont bons,
Tous les hommes sont des cons.

J'aurais voulu être ton ex 
Ou ses seins ou pt'être mieux.
Non, je ne pense pas au sexe
Mais plutôt à ses yeux.
J'aurais voulu être bonne
Pour te foutre un râteau
Et calmer ton ego..._

sauf ceux qu'on aime... :love:


----------



## Fulvio (13 Mars 2006)

La fille du train de ce matin...

Je l'ai vu arriver par la porte du soufflet. Visage rond et petite bouche charnue. Yeux bleus, cheveux blond un peu crépu et ce béret si seyant. Je me dis : depuis quand on peut passer par les soufflets dans un TER ? Je l'ai prise pour une étudiante. Et je vois l'uniforme gris mais si bien ajusté, la clé carrée dans se frêle main droite et le barda qui ceint ses hanches. Cétait la contrôleuse  Voilà qui change des chauves et des moustachus ! Elle part vers la tête du train, et je sais que je la reverrai.

Une idée... bizarre... Et si je faisais semblant de frauder pour la retenir ? Non. Si. Nooooon. Si ? Meuh, non, voyons, ça te ressemble pas, Fulvio ! Si...

Je vous jure, d'habitude, j'ai pas l'habitude de ce genre de canular :rose: Et je suis bien le plus surpris (et le seul, d'ailleurs) quand je me lance, la gorge sèche et le souffle coupé. L'impression étrange d'agir à la troisième personne. Tu t'observes agir et tu te surprends. Et malgré l'habitude du trajet et ses repères, il est impossible de tenir un compte précis du temps. Cinq minutes, je pense. Peut-être trois fois moins, peut-être deux fois plus. Le problème, c'est qu'à mi-chemin, j'ai compris qu'il serait beaucoup plus difficile que prévu d'en venir à la fin. Surtout à l'arrêt à Rives, où la rame se remplit d'un coup d'un huitième jusqu'à la moitié... Que la chute serait bien plus dure que prévu.

Et elle l'a été.

30  de prunes pour, je cite, entrave à l'exercice de la fonction d'un agent du service public :casse: 

Je l'aime :love:




Nan, tous ça c'est des conneries, j'ai juste osé la regarder dans ses yeux bleus quand j'ai tendu mon titre de transport, malheureusement en règle


----------



## piro (13 Mars 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> La fille du train de ce matin...
> 
> Je l'ai vu arriver par la porte du soufflet. Visage rond et petite bouche charnue. Yeux bleus, cheveux blond un peu crépu et ce béret si seyant. Je me dis : depuis quand on peut passer par les soufflets dans un TER ? Je l'ai prise pour une étudiante. Et je vois l'uniforme gris mais si bien ajusté, la clé carrée dans se frêle main droite et le barda qui ceint ses hanches. Cétait la contrôleuse  Voilà qui change des chauves et des moustachus ! Elle part vers la tête du train, et je sais que je la reverrai.
> 
> ...


tu aimes te faire du mal


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas evident la !! voyons voir .....heu celle qui est normale elle a des gros seins ou pas ?


 Je suis d'un naturel pacifique.
Je suis calme et patient, en général.
Plutôt conciliant, tout ça...
Et je préfère ignorer ce qui m'énerve. 
Mais des fois, non.

Parce que j'ai du mal avec ce genre de reflexion de merde, même au second degré, maintenant.
Je vis avec une femme splendide, dotée d'une chevelure noire abondante qui lui tombe en cascade sur les reins, des yeux que même la maman de bambi à côté ça vaut que dalle, et une poitrine plus qu'opulente. (Pour ne citer que ce qui se voit en premier)


*[long passage un brin énervé mais ça va passer en bref ça dit ne pas trop supporter les regards jetés sur les seins et les jugements portés sur ceux-ci]*

Moi, quand je l'ai rencontrée, je n'ai vu que ses yeux.
Désolé si j'ai cassé l'ambiance, continuez, c'est super, tout va bien.

*[voilà c'est fini]

*_bisous by Nephou_*
*


----------



## mado (13 Mars 2006)

Celui d'hier ? D'aujourd'hui ? De demain ? Oui je sais, il peut n'y en avoir qu'un, quoique. Non je ne sais pas en fait  Et quand bien même, je suis contente de ne pas l'avoir encore rencontré. J'aime l'idée qu'un homme _idéal _puisse succéder à un autre. C'est une forme de luxe qui _coute_ cher, mais ces vibrations n'ont pas (plus) de prix.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Blork blork blork...



En gros, je disais juste que je supportais mal le fait qu'actuellement, chez beaucoup d'hommes, la valeur d'une femme est directement proportionnelle à la profondeur de son bonnet.
Ya d'autres trucs, si si j'vous jure.

(désolé Nephou, mais j'aimais bien la formule, et comme je suis très très narcissique, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...  Par contre, t'as vu j'ai pas parlé de mon transit, j'ai été clean!  )


----------



## GreenC4U (14 Mars 2006)

Franchement je crois que j'ai une chance terrible... j'ai trouvé ma moitié impeccable (même s'il était pendant 5ans à coté de moi), un amant, un ami, un mari, mon amoureux quoi!!!  

Je souhaite franchement a tout le monde de connaître ça


----------



## wolverine (14 Mars 2006)

_Cher azz, si j'ai édité la contribution de bobby c'était pour calmer le jeu&#8230; les règlements de compte par MP, merci._


_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## sofiping (14 Mars 2006)

L'homme idéal se compose de trois hommes differents ... 
- un beau drôle pour le lundi et le jeudi ...
- un riche drôle pour le mardi et le vendredi ... 
- un intelligent drôle pour le mercredi et le samedi ... 
...... et le dimanche on fait relache ... 

Il va sans dire que les trois devront être des bêtes de saxe !!!


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

_Pas mieux que DocEvil_

Son rire, le plus souvent quand il lisait. Soudain. Comme un brusque orage d'été. Une pure vague de bonheur qui me submergeait et me faisait rire.
Air gêné: _Ben quoi ?_
_Non... rien du tout._
Tout l'inverse en fait


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Pas mieux que DocEvil_


C'est vrai, y'a pas. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Ben voyons !!!


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

...je viens de lire 4 pages de bonheur  
..et de pures contradictions....autant féminines que masculines....deux mondes que tout oppose et pourtant qui n'ont qu'une seule finalité...se rejoindre pour tenter l'impossible alchimie...le couple

comme je le disais quelque part..la femme idéale c'est celle qui va me permettre de devenir un homme idéal...

donc il faut perdre l'illusion que l'on va tomber dessus..ou même qu'on est soi suffisament "bien" pour attirer son/sa partenaire idéale...

bizarrement, l'idéal se construit à deux sur la base des défauts, des imperfections, de toutes ces choses insupportables qui viennent de l'autre et nous renvoient à nous même...

Ah oui ......sinon si elle baise bien c'est que mieux !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Et pi des gros seins aussi...

J'aime bien.

Et pi aussi qu'elle la boucle... important ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe et toi vous ne faites pas deux en tout cas ... c'est sûr!  ...
> 
> 
> .


Voilà voilà voilà on y vient.
Je n'ai pas dit ça pour (vous) démontrer quoique ce soit au niveau de mes apétits quels qu'ils soient, je ne suis pas une mangeuse d'hommes potentielle, j'en ai un et je suis loin d'avoir épuisé ses ressources  
Juste une remarque c'est marrant comme les hommes ont besoin finalement de crier haut et fort que leur "femme" est belle. Enfin ceci est un détail.  
Une autre remarque on peut être tout à fait ordinaire et avoir du caractère 

Je crois que j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, après .._c'est de la littérature férroviaire_ (j'aime beaucoup cette expression elle résume assez bien )




			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais au lit contente :
> 
> lorna est frigide !!!!!!!


Ah ben on n'a pas compris la même chose  :hein:  

Au fait


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pi des gros sieins aussi...
> 
> J'aime bien.
> 
> Et pi aussi qu'elle la boucle... important ça...



...merde !!!!!! le seul truc qu'aucune ne sache faire...c'est con c'était pas loin d'être ...idéal    ??
:love:


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà voilà on y vient...



...on y va ..on y vient ...on y va....on y vient ......on y va .....

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! i play yes ! 

...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...merde !!!!!! le seul truc qu'aucune ne sache faire...c'est con c'était pas loin d'être ...idéal    ??
> :love:


Dites Lila et Sonny (et les autres) ...vous avez déjà vu le film "Monique" ?
 ben regardez-le ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on y va ..on y vient ...on y va....on y vient ......on y va .....
> 
> Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! i play yes !
> 
> ...


:mouais: Non mais je rêve, bon je crois que ce fil devient dangereux pour la jeune femme que je suis ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pi des gros sieins aussi...
> 
> J'aime bien.
> 
> Et pi aussi qu'elle la boucle... important ça...


Laisse tomber, ça marchera pas...

Ton avatar a pas de jante large, t'es pas crédible.

​


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites Lila et Sonny (et les autres) ...vous avez déjà vu le film "Monique" ?
> ben regardez-le ! :hein:



.... à toi l'honneur Sonny !


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Non mais je rêve, bon je crois que ce fil devient dangereux pour la jeune femme que je suis ! :affraid: :affraid:



..et le danger elle aiment toutes!!!!:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...merde !!!!!! le seul truc qu'aucune ne sache faire...c'est con c'était pas loin d'être ...idéal    ??
> :love:



Pourtant dois bien y avoir un bouton de reset quelque part ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Je l'ai pas vu monique, mais on m'a déjà plusieurs fois que ça m'aurait plu...

C'est dupontel avec la poupée c'est ça ??


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant dois bien y avoir un bouton de reset quelque part ?



...le point G ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai pas vu monique, mais on m'a déjà plusieurs fois que ça m'aurait plu...
> 
> C'est dupontel avec la poupée c'est ça ??


 Yes ! 
Un film assez drôle je trouve 
Mais attention le sujet est très sérieux ! 

Et la poupée ..est assez euh ...déroutante


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et la poupée ..est assez euh ...déroutante



..oui ...il ne lui manque plus que la parole...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...le point G ?



Ben voilà !  Bon G comme quoi au fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..oui ...il ne lui manque plus que la parole...



et paf, a yé, il s'est contredit. Mouarf

je crois avoir en la personne de ma compagne blonde un petit peu d'idéal:

Elle est mignone, blonde, 36 et 90B. Un caractère de biquette (avec moi, ça vaut mieux vu mon caractère, je l'aurais bouffé sinon). 

Je disais un peu d'idéal parce que par contre, j'ai toujours pas trouvé le bouton de la parole :rose: pour l'autre bouton, faudrait lui demander, je ne voudrais pas dire ces choses à sa place.

et en plus elle est bosseuse.

Et enfin, elle me fout la paix dans Ma cuisine (sauf quand elle veut papoter, et c'est souvent)

Pour l'homme idéal, je dois m'en rapprocher mais je suis pas sur:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

il y a quelques petites années j'ouvre la porte de mon jardin pour
accueillir les invitées de mon amie qui fete son anniversaire.....

elle depasse deja depuis un petit moment le 40 ans....

au fil de la soirée , comme rituel , souvent dans ce cas là ,  on demande 

"et alors, ça te fais quoi 1 ans de plus ? "     

le mari reponds a sa place

"du moment qu'elle reste baisable, tout va bien "  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 



mon amie , elle m'as telephoné il y a 1 mois pour m'annoncer que son mari est parti :
il s'est mis en menage avec une "jeunette de 30 ans " , 20 moins que lui



il faut croire que mon amie n'est plus "baisable" :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> "du moment qu'elle reste baisable, tout va bien "  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Quelle classe ce Monsieur:rateau:. Et la suite tend à prouver qu'il était sérieux.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

L'homme idéal ?
Ben si vous en trouvez un, mettez le moi de côté ! Je serai curieuse de voir à quoi ça ressemble !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal ?
> Ben si vous en trouvez un, mettez le moi de côté ! Je serai curieuse de voir à quoi ça ressemble !



rendez vous gare de Lyon au train bleu?  :love::love:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2006)

Et ta biquette sera là ? Parce que j'aurai tendance à me fier quand même un peu plus à son avis concernant l'appelation 'homme idéal'.


----------



## imimi (14 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'homme idéal ?
> Ben si vous en trouvez un, mettez le moi de côté ! Je serai curieuse de voir à quoi ça ressemble !


 
Bah tu l'as déjà vu, c'est ikiki l'homme idéal :love: :love: :love:
Mais l'est à moa le kiki    
Non sans blague, c'est une perle mon amoureux  
 namour


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Ah c'est pour ça qu'il ne s'appelle que "kiki"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est pour ça qu'il ne s'appelle que "kiki"




comme quoi l'idéal tient à peu de chose je dis ça pour ne pas être réducteur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ta biquette sera là ? Parce que j'aurai tendance à me fier quand même un peu plus à son avis concernant l'appelation 'homme idéal'.



Heu, mais non valou, mon amour. En fait c'est pour une enquête, c'est tout. Tu bois toujours le mal :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

La femme idéale ? C'est celle qui vous laisse votre liberté tout en faisant tout pour prouver au jour le jour l'amour qu'elle a pour vous et qui comprend qu'on peut être indisponible des fois . 

La femme idéale ? Elle est douce et sincère ; drôle et gentille ; pleine de finesse et d'élégance . 

La femme idéale ? Elle sait s'adapter a toutes les situations et surtout qui priviligie la communication dans le couple 

J'ai le temps de la trouver , je n'ai que 22 ans . Peut etre est ce ma chérie actuelle :rose:


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le temps de la trouver , je n'ai que 22 ans . Peut etre est ce ma chérie actuelle :rose:



...goujat !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...goujat !




Meuh même pas vrai :hein: . Je vais ramener ma chérie ici , elle vous le dira :rose:


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

...lui montre pas le post d'avant..sinon t'es mort  :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...lui montre pas le post d'avant..sinon t'es mort  :rateau:




Elle est tout cela :rose: et même plus :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Mars 2006)

En tout cas, à bien y penser, c'est un homme qui a le don du bonheur.

C'est quoi? 

C'est quelqu'un qui ne cherche pas le pou partout - il le voit, y'é pas con, mais il n'insiste pas sur les difficultés, il tourne et retourne la médaille, pour apprécier le côté brillant -, qui ne relève pas toutes mes conneries et ne les traficote pas en stupides vérités ("Si tu perds toujours tes clefs, c'est que tu es...  ), qui n'est pas vulgaire - sauf exception...:rose:  - qui s'amuse d'un rien, un noyau d'avocat germé,  planté avec sa fifille, qui apprécie le quotidien, même plate, qui ne crie pas au loup et ne remet pas en cause notre relation chaque fois qu'il y a un problème, qui est heureux devant une bonne bière froide, un Vieux-Pané et un excellent saucisson, devant TV5 le seul poste...), moi, à ses côtés, et qui vit donc le quotidien avec douceur. 

Qui adore sa fille, qui aime sa femme, définitivement (quoique, tout soit possible). En tout cas, ça rassure, et pour moi, c'est ça l'homme idéal.

Non, je ne suis pas blonde  Mais c'est mon chum, et bien sûr, je suis sa blonde :love:


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2006)

C'est celle qui ressemble à la personne que j'aurai voulu être si j'avais été une fille...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Carode...

Vbull m'embête.

très joli.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

En tout cas pas celle-là


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ... Non, je ne suis pas blonde  Mais c'est mon chum, et bien sûr, je suis sa blonde :love:




...non mais en vrai .....t'es blonde non ?


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pas celle-là



Quelle halu !
Je la plains.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi elle te connait ?


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi elle te connait ?


Non, justement.
En tout cas, je ne m'en rappelle pas.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas pas celle-là



Voir ma signature


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Oui bon s'il faut faire des études pour coucher, me.rde !


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Idealiser son partenaire, c'est acheter un ticket aller-simple pour la névrose et/ou le célibat.




Non, c'est une erreur de jeunesse ! Après, ca passe et on ne fait pas la même erreur ! 



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - si nous nous entendons bien dans la vie nous nous nous entendrons bien au lit



A mon avis (et "à mon expérience") : totalement faux : on peut très bien s'entendre au lit avec quelqu'un qui n'est pas notre "moitié d'orange" dans la vie. Si c'était si simple que ca....



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la femme idéal c'est moi, malheureusement je suis née mec



C'est, résumé, à peu près ce que tous les mecs pensent....Et ils n'ont pas tord ! 



			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> lorna est frigide !!!!!!



C'est drole : un post de Tatav expliquant que Lorna est frigide, et j'ai un orgasme ! Allez comprendre !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Allez comprendre !


Moi ça fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber  :hein::rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Mais jetez leur donc des seaux d'huile bouillante pour les décoler, tous!!!


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais jetez leur donc des seaux d'huile bouillante pour les décoler, tous!!!



Je ne suis pas sûre que ça fasse fuir tout le monde !!!  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber



Rhoooo, il faut encoooorrre que je t'explique ces choses là ! A croire que tu le faire exprès !! :mouais: Bon...rapproche toi mon pti G ! ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo, il faut encoooorrre que je t'explique ces choses là ! A croire que tu le faire exprès !! :mouais: Bon...rapproche toi mon pti G ! ...


Naaan je précise : ça fait longtemps que je n'essaie plus de comprendre le vi... oups euh Amok


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2006)

On ne sais jamais, sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est, résumé, à peu près ce que tous les mecs pensent....Et ils n'ont pas tord !



Narcisse en est mort mais c'est vrai qu'il peut sembler difficile de briser le miroir : voir tous les posts de femmes demandant aux hommes d'être ce qu'elles pensent sans doute être elle-mêmes. Et de se passer un boucle "Si j'étais un homme" ? En fait, mieux vaut briser le miroir le plus vite possible mais rien ne dit non plus que ce soit la seule chose à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On ne sais jamais, sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher !


Ah miiiiiiince ! [tape sur le front avec la main droite] j'avais pas compris :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, mieux vaut briser le miroir le plus vite possible .


7 ans de malheur!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Narcisse en est mort mais c'est vrai qu'il peut sembler difficile de briser le miroir : voir tous les posts de femmes demandant aux hommes d'être ce qu'elles pensent sans doute être elle-mêmes. Et de se passer un boucle "Si j'étais un homme" ? En fait, mieux vaut briser le miroir le plus vite possible mais rien ne dit non plus que ce soit la seule chose à faire.


Dites, Moi sait pourtant que j'ai l'habitude d'être inintelligible pour le vulgaire, mais si quelqu'un comprend ce qu'elle raconte, faites-moi signe OK ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, Moi sait pourtant que j'ai l'habitude d'être inintelligible pour le vulgaire, mais si quelqu'un comprend ce qu'elle raconte, faites-moi signe OK ?


Ah j'avais peur de passer (encore) pour l'idiote de service, alors du coup j'ai rien dit ... non j'ai pas compris non plus :rose: ...on dirait non ... :hein:  ... SM ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, Moi sait pourtant que j'ai l'habitude d'être inintelligible pour le vulgaire, mais si quelqu'un comprend ce qu'elle raconte, faites-moi signe OK ?



C'est juste toi qui dit ça  Avec le Moi que toi seul a tu ne comprendrais pas ? Mon Toi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste toi qui dit ça avec le Moi que toi seul a qui ne comprends pas ? Mon Toi !



Ah oui là c'est _beaucoup_ plus clair !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui là c'est _beaucoup_ plus clair !




J'explique : nécessité de mettre un peu son ego de côté lorsqu'on cherche en l'autre la perfection que l'on croit soi-même posséder  Par exemple : la femme idéale c'est moi, malheureusement je suis un mec, le mec idéal c'est moi malheureusement je suis une fille.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Si je devais le dire à chaque fois que je comprends pas un post...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je devais le dire à chaque fois que je comprends pas un post...:rose:


Dans ton cas, c'est sous-entendu mon bon sonny...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Tu n'es qu'une truie violette !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'une truie violette !


C'est pas une insulte ça, c'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une insulte ça, c'est vrai.




mais pourquoi violette et pas bleu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

ça faisait longtemps que t'avais pas dit de conneries toi !!!


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2006)

Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

L'homme ou la femme idéal(e) 

Lettre de George Sand à Alfred de Musset

Voici une lettre que George Sand a envoyée a Alfred de Musset :

je suis très émue de vous dire que j'ai

bien compris l'autre soir que vous aviez

toujours une envie folle de me faire

danser. je garde le souvenir de votre

baiser et je voudrais bien que ce soit

là une preuve que je puisse être aimée

par vous. je suis prête à montrer mon

affection toute désintéressée et sans cal-

cul, et si vous voulez me voir aussi

vous dévoiler sans artifice mon âme

toute nue, venez me faire une visite.

nous causerons en amis, franchement.

je vous prouverai que je suis la femme

sincère, capable de vous offrir l'affection

la plus profonde comme la plus étroite

en amitié, en un mot la meilleur preuve

que vous puissiez rêver, puisque votre

âme est libre. pensez que la solitude ou j'ha-

**** est très longue, bien dure et souvent

difficile. ainsi, en y songeant j'ai l'âme

grosse. accourez donc vite et venez me la

faire oublier par l'amour ou je veux me

mettre.

Musset s'empressa de répondre :

quand je mets à vos pieds un éternel hommage,

voulez vous qu'un instant je change de visage ?

vous avez capturé les sentiments d'un cur

que pour vous adorer forma le créateur.

je vous chéris, amour, et ma plume en délire

couche sur le papier ce que je n'ose dire.

avec soin de mes vers lisez les premiers mots :

vous saurez quel remède apporter à mes maux

Romantique n'est ce pas ?

Maintenant relisez la lettre de Sand une ligne sur deux et les premiers mots de chaque ligne de celle de Musset

tout ceci est authentique, comme quoi ils se marraient bien au XIX ème siècle ! !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Il y a beaucoup de sous entendu dans cette lettre


----------



## wolverine (14 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> L'homme ou la femme idéal(e)
> 
> 
> 
> tout ceci est authentique, comme quoi ils se marraient bien au XIX ème siècle ! !




c'est clair !!  lol 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair !!  lol
> :rateau:


C'est beau comme du Musset.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

C'est pas Flaubert qui disait à propos du 19ème "_le goût de la merde me monte à la bouche_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Flaubert qui disait à propos du 19ème "_le goût de la merde me monte à la bouche_" ?


Ah ça, il avait une physiologie étonnante le Gustave... Pour plus d'infos, vous pouvez toujours demander à Amok : il se sont connus à la maternelle.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Je le croyais contemporain de Kant ???

édith : c'est "il me monte de la merde à la bouche" détail important


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> **** est très longue, bien dure et souvent difficile.




Tu l'as fait exprès, hein, coquine...

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est bien écrit...


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

..et il la ****** ????  (non parce que Amok m'a rien dit alors ...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fait exprès, hein, coquine...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est bien écrit...



:rose: :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fait exprès, hein, coquine...
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est bien écrit...




Bof ; pas tant que ça ... Biroute, ça s'écrit pas avec des *


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2006)

De toute façon ce sont toutes de pu*es...

Aprés y a les bénévoles...

Mais de toute façon ce sont des pu*es...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2006)

... Ça prend pas deux "T" ?


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon ce sont toutes de pu*es...
> 
> Aprés y a les bénévoles...
> 
> Mais de toute façon ce sont des pu*es...


Des pures???? ..  où en as-tu trouvé?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ça prend pas deux "T" ?



Tout ce que ça peut prendre en double ce sont les coups de pieds au cul !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que ça peut prendre en double ce sont les coups de pieds au cul !!!!


----------



## kanako (16 Mars 2006)

sur ce fil en direct, écoutons parler (lisons) les hommes idéaux... 
:mouais: :hein: :rateau: 
surtout dans les derniers postes !


----------



## Lila (16 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que ça peut prendre en double ce sont les coups de pieds au cul !!!!




..pas seulement ..pas seulement  












...par exemple la double-baffe (en faisant bravo avec la tête au milieu )...ça fait super mal:casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> sur ce fil en direct, écoutons parler (lisons) les hommes idéaux...
> :mouais: :hein: :rateau:
> surtout dans les derniers postes !





je suis là


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> sur ce fil en direct, écoutons parler (lisons) les hommes idéaux...
> :mouais: :hein: :rateau:
> surtout dans les derniers postes !



Comme je suis d'accord  on fait pas mieux


----------



## Lila (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> .... on fait pas mieux



..;ah si c'est possible !!!!
faut juste leur doner le temps de se reveiller et les plus beaux spice mens vont arriver ....

du beau, du costaud, du velu, de l'hormoné à donf....:love: 

(oui ZRX on sait ..tu es déjà reveillé    )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;ah si c'est possible !!!!
> faut juste leur doner le temps de se reveiller et les plus beaux spice mens vont arriver ....
> 
> du beau, du costaud, du velu, de l'hormoné à donf....:love:
> ...




un peu courbattu mais bon, c'est l'âge, faut faire avec.:love:


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

Bavardage ferroviaire a dit:
			
		

> Physiquement, l'homme idéal est mort en 1992 :rateau:




_Heureusement, à toute fin utile, j'ai 2 mpg de lui en réserve  :love:  _


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Mars 2006)

l'homme idéal....voyons ...honnetement je ne pense pas l'être.
la femme idéal....voyons....je ne pense pas que ma femme le soit...

mais une chose est sure, on s'aime depuis 17 ans, on s'éclate depuis 17 ans, 
on a 2 p'tits gars terrible.... alors que dire...oui on est idéal pour nous.

mais soyons francs...dans un couple pour que ca marche il faut autant de dialogues que de cul. 

la beauté intérieur certe mais aussi bien femme que homme, personne ne va vers le ton....:love:


----------



## wolverine (16 Mars 2006)

sympa ton histoire olivier


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Mars 2006)

oui mais réélle. mais toi tu ne me dira pas le contraire . quand on est dans la rue et que l'on voit une belle fille, on dévisage en se disant que ....et ....  

n'oublions pas que nous sommes des animaux et on aurai pu être comme les chiens a se renifler le trou du c..


----------



## wolverine (16 Mars 2006)

mais je suis serieux quand je dis que jetrouve ton histoire sympa !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

azz le fait assez sur le toubar, ça


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublions pas que nous sommes des animaux et on aurai pu être comme les chiens a se renifler le trou du c..



J'imagine la scène  .

Un peu comme dans Didier : " On ne sent pas le cul des gens qu'on connaît pas, même si on connaît d'ailleurs, sauf si c'est elle qui le demande"


----------



## wolverine (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> azz le fait assez sur le toubar, ça




lol ! moi  ? non jamais !


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Mars 2006)

ben mon chien à moi il s'en fou de connaitre ou pas les gens, elle y met carement la truffe devant.... j'ai pas l'air con quand elle fait ca à des filles avec qui je discute (nota c'est un golden retriver)


----------



## wolverine (16 Mars 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> ben mon chien à moi il s'en fou de connaitre ou pas les gens, elle y met carement la truffe devant.... j'ai pas l'air con quand elle fait ca à des filles avec qui je discute (nota c'est un golden retriver)




je vois qu'elle a recus un bon dressage ! petit malin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

ben un golden retriever, ce n'est qu'un chien blond après tout...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> ben mon chien à moi il s'en fou de connaitre ou pas les gens, elle y met carement la truffe devant.... j'ai pas l'air con quand elle fait ca à des filles avec qui je discute (nota c'est un golden retriver)


C'est le moment de tuner une muselière histoire que ce soit rentable


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de tuner une muselière histoire que ce soit rentable



Par tuner, tu entends adapter une caméra?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Je pensais plutot à un promontoire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutot à un promontoire




Oups, c'est pire


----------



## wolverine (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Par tuner, tu entends adapter une caméra?




lol !!  ca c'est une bonne idee !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ben un golden retriever, ce n'est qu'un chien blond après tout...



Oui, mais là tu sous-estime la bête. C'est un chien très intelligent donc il a dû trouver ce moyen là pour faciliter les rencontres de son maître


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Mars 2006)

c'est clair, c'est imparrable pour la drague....


----------

